# Planetside 2



## torkol (28. September 2014)

Hey, mich würde mal interessieren ob es hier ein paar Leute gibt die auch Planetside 2 spielen, am besten bei der VU Fraktion, die Bock hätten mit nem Neuling ( eine woche ca.) zu spielen.


----------



## Gripschi (28. September 2014)

Hi,

du müsstest mal deinen Server verraten 

Ich selbst Spiel als Vanu immer mal auf Cobalt mit Freunden.

Ich kann dir per PN gern unsere TS Daten geben . Musst du einfach schauen wer da ist. Im PS2 Channel.

Fg


----------



## torkol (28. September 2014)

Hey, ich spiele auch auf Cobalt  .Jo, wäre echt nett wenn du mir die ip schreiben würdest


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...y-etc/245171-sammelthread-planetside-2-a.html
*mit zaunspfahl wink* is sogar oben angepinnt...


----------

